# Post your Picture of Goldens at a window or door.



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

This is Holly - a temporary foster from several years back...
She was (and still is, the most fearless little girl!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Finn is a window dog. He loves to watch the birds&squirrels.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Love Finn's curls, he reminds me of Sam...
Ike and I had been playing fetch. He decided he wanted to play some more and brought the ball to the door and was staring at me. You can see my camera reflection around his eye. It's not a window, but it's glass.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Paula, that is so cute! What a face.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

A repeat, BUTT one of my faves of my crew


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

J&J has some great ones! I hope she finds this thread! And Mary- that picture of Holly cracked me up LOL


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Bogey is always at the window. He loves to look out from the spare bedroom. Here are lots of pictures of him.


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

*Whats out there*

This is the only pics I could find right now of the girls..

1= Cedar as a pup looking out the door.
2= Chloe as a puppy looking at the window
3= Chloe at grandma's watching the birds out the sunroom


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

This is Luke, staring out my front window last year.  He's lost about 12 pounds since then, so don't judge on his chunkiness!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

ok these are bad quality because they were taken with my phone... first one is what my boyfriend and I see everytime we get home... 2 little heads peeking out the window at us (sorry it was nighttime, so its really dark too lol)











And this one is them both looking out the front door screen/glass door.


----------



## TwoGoldens (Feb 8, 2008)

Here's Shiloh & Spirit looking out the door........Spirit was still a puppy then.


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

My beautiful boy Duncan (3/22/99 - 12/2/08) while we were on our vacation in Pittsburg NH staying in a cabin on the gorgeous First Connecticut Lake. Nice place to stay http://www.metallakshoresresort.com/welcome.html


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Here is an old picture of angels Kody & Hunter looking out the back bedroom window of the old house I used to live in.....


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh, my sweet Carmella. I suppose she's not exactly looking OUT a window or door, but she is looking at it!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Here's Jester when he was a pup looking out the sliding glass door and the next one is Tessie, Allen's (avincent52) pup looking out the same door just last week.....


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Here is Jester looking in and Tessie saying "Let him in!" :


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

This is Ted 19 days old.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My honey bunny laying in the patio doorway hoping to see a squirrel come down one of the sycamore trees. Taken last fall

OOPS WRONG PICTURE. THIS ONE SHE WAS OUTSIDE ON THE PATIO LOOKING IN THE OPEN DOORWAY.

pss THAT TED PICTURE IS SO CUTE, WITH HIS LITTLE BENT DOWN NOSE. LOOKS LIKE HE WAS ALREADY CURIOUS ABOUT THE WORLD.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Quinn - loves looking out at the squirrels, and people wave to him as they walk past. :wavey: But anyone who sits in the chair is asking for company


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Gunner as he does several times a day!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

What a great idea for a thread! I really LOVE these pictures!

Here is a picture of Mira and her Littermate Ricochet (we were puppy sitting)








http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/jorman/mira08/mira_ricochet.jpg


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

These are great pictures! Here is Annie looking out the screen door that used to exist. Soon after this picture, she saw me outside and decided she should come to me. One push from her and the screen set her free. Who needs screen doors with all the mosquitos in Wisconsin, right?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Here is an oldie from 2002

From left to right are 
Keeper, Brandi and Lucy


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Maddie in September. She loves looking out windows!


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

What cute pictures  Great idea!

Here is a picture of Cannon and our cats Mango (the orange one) and Vinny (grey) watching out the door.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

spying on the neighbors with her duck -


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I have no idea why I took this, I think they were whining to go to the trail and I just put them in the car to wait. I took this through the back window of the CRV








Abby was not happy.


----------



## Jeffer (Feb 24, 2009)

Tayla has just discoverd windows she likes to look out the patio door


----------



## Mike140 (Apr 9, 2007)

*Goldens at a window or Door*

Riely loves to look out the sliders


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Here's Riley when I took him on his first vacation. I was loading up the car and left him in the hotel room. I think he was saying "Please don't leave me Mom"


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a great thread! I have giggled all the way through at the great pictures!










They really are looking out the window. You can see it from a different angle in the second picture:

















Jazz and Danny:


----------



## Strohm (Aug 13, 2007)

Here is Fontana's entry.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Window and door


----------



## goldengirls28 (Jul 31, 2008)

*keira looking out the window*

This is Keira's window profile...she loves that spot in our spare bedroom


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

AlanK said:


> Window and door


Alan I am betting the dog was much "HAPPIER" in the picture standing outside looking in.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> Alan I am betting the dog was much "HAPPIER" in the picture standing outside looking in.


Hank...you know these dogs very well....you would win that bet!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is Liam looking out a window trying to see where I went.

Hogan could be checking out his reflection......


----------



## LaineysMama (Sep 30, 2008)

Sammydog - what curly tushies those two have - talk about cowlicks! Lol - finding a pic to post...


----------



## LaineysMama (Sep 30, 2008)

Not exactly out a window - does off the deck count?


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Charlie:


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

LaineysMama said:


> Not exactly out a window - does off the deck count?


Yep we can count that one...Love that sprawling pose


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

What a fun thread!!!!!

Here's some of my favorites of Jazz & Jules:


----------



## LaineysMama (Sep 30, 2008)

Lainey always sprawls like that due to her hip dysplasia - either that or she sits sidesaddle with one leg sticking out cockeyed! Love these pics!!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Jazz & Jules said:


> What a fun thread!!!!!
> 
> Here's some of my favorites of Jazz & Jules:


That last pic is just wonderful!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

I'll have to take more as this is the only time I can get her in "repose" LOL


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

Jazz and Jules - that last picture is GREAT - and I love the one on side table too


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Samantha (Sammy) looking to come in...


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Jack and Chloe looking out the window and also Jack and Sadie


----------



## Murphy1029 (Jan 8, 2008)

Rufus laying in the bay window waiting for the UPS man......


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

14 week old Harry at the window...


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

SoGolden said:


> 14 week old Harry at the window...


 Is he the perfect little guy or what?


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

AlanK said:


> Is he the perfect little guy or what?


not so "little" anymore. seems like yesterday!


----------



## goldieluvr (Jul 16, 2007)

We have bumped out windows in the living room of our very old house. Originally I wanted to put my plants there, but it a perfect spot for 2 pups to lay looking out soaking up the sun on a cold winter's day!


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

The first picture is Duke getting inpatient with me because I did not let him in fast enough. The second is Bailey and Duke waiting at the door. You can see that Bailey had her muddy paws on the glass.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

*Naoh looking out*

Noah being Noah....cute! All at home.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Miss Marstar's Dillon and Goliath, his traveling companion . . .


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

goldieluvr said:


> We have bumped out windows in the living room of our very old house. Originally I wanted to put my plants there, but it a perfect spot for 2 pups to lay looking out soaking up the sun on a cold winter's day!


Oh you have a "Golden thumb"!


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

The boys watching their daddy run the snowblower this morning...


----------



## goldieluvr (Jul 16, 2007)

ilovemydogs said:


> The first picture is Duke getting inpatient with me because I did not let him in fast enough. The second is Bailey and Duke waiting at the door. You can see that Bailey had her muddy paws on the glass.


Don't you just love those muddy pawprints on the glass?!!:doh:
My two love to rub their noses on our patio door. It seems like I clean it several times a day! It's funny though, I can remember my mom doing the same thing when I was a kid!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Here is Murphy watching the people outside


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Daisy looking through our caravan window


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's Quinn's, the first time it started to sleet out.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm not sure if Quinn is smiling or giving you that please...please...let me in... what is that stuff falling from the sky ...look!!


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad (Dec 21, 2007)

desilu said:


> Miss Marstar's Dillon and Goliath, his traveling companion . . .


That was a good weekend for them!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Jake in his favorite place - waiting for his Dad to come home.
As a pup and as an adult.

Griff being a goof and looking "fierce".


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

AlanK said:


> I'm not sure if Quinn is smiling or giving you that please...please...let me in... what is that stuff falling from the sky ...look!!


LOL, that's his "let me in let me in" panic look

Jax looks as tho he's snickering in the back ground, lol, he probably told Quinn the sky was falling :doh:


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Okay, I have a few that you might enjoy..... these are photos of Opus. 
Waiting for me to open the door so she can bring in the morning paper.
Waiting for us to come back to the tent.
And enjoying the view out the rear window of the truck on one of our many road trips.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Natasha and Bob watching out the window as we come back to the truck.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

And the puppies from Natashas' litter.
Sadie, Casey, Bob, and Tobi watching me as I leave for work.
Tobi soaking up some late afternoon sun.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> And the puppies from Natashas' litter.
> Sadie, Casey, Bob, and Tobi watching me as I leave for work.
> Tobi soaking up some late afternoon sun.


Those were just WAY TOO CUTE


----------



## Fordhipo (Jan 16, 2008)

First one they were about six months old, the second about a year old, third any time one of us leaves they watch us


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad (Dec 21, 2007)

Miles in "his" truck


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Shy & London









Shyla









London
​


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Bumping this back for newer members pictures.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Mercy looking outside the door


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

"Mom, can't we go out and play in the rain?"


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Bailey and her GRF rescue cousins - Sadie and Buddy!

I dare you to try to break into this house!


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Shadow looking out the window of our apartment. 










Shadow and "Uncle Cooper" at the front door of my parents' house.


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

Sammy when she was a puppy! (sorry its a close up but it seems it's the only one that I have of her at a window lol) 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## AlanP (Oct 4, 2011)

Duke. At the cabin.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Waiting for Uncle Steve.....


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Heres puppy Chester after his first garden dig :doh:. I didnt even know he had gone outside and suddenly I saw this little wet dirty pup sitting by the back door, soaked, just looking in at me  I couldnt be cross, he was too adorable!








[/url][/IMG]



and hereres big boy Chester at his 'neighbourhood watch' post :wave: 








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Lilah HAD been looking out the window.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is Hogan looking through a dog door.......


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

haha is that the catch of the day? :--big_grin:



Rob's GRs said:


> Here is Hogan looking through a dog door.......


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes, the stuffed squeaky kind......


----------



## OnGoldenPond (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh, my goodness gracious!!! I LOVE this thread..I will have to find my pic now!!


----------



## Darby6 (Aug 21, 2012)

Darby's favorite window..


----------



## ChampsMommy (Aug 30, 2012)

I took this one yesterday of Chloe & Champ watching me take out the garbage.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Barkley and Giggles April 2009


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Bryley checking out who has come to visit him!


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

A couple more of Shadow at the window. It's his new favorite spot.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

B/w Parker and Parker on table with Tilley behaving


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Baby Ty looking at the others having fun and the others enticing him to come out to play! Now he's grown and wants back in!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

How about a Golden "wannabe"? :

Little Lucy:


----------

